# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Avoin reittiopas HSL/LIVI

## apoikola

HSL ja Liikennevirasto ovat aloittamassa kunnianhimoista ja hienoa projektia 100% avoimen reittioppaan kehittämiseksi. Reittiopas 4.0 tulee olemaan teknisesti täysin uusi tuote (mobiili ensin, API:t ensin, reaaliaikainen, avoin, multimodaalinen, koko maa...). Se tulee perustumaan avoimeen dataan ja avoimiin rajapintoihin ja olemaan avointa lähdekoodia.

Nyt hankkeen alkuvaiheessa  viranomaiset kaipaavat avoimuus- ja joukkoliikenneyhteisöjen tukea siinä, että projektista tulee menestyksekäs.

Jos tiedätte, niin identifioikaa meille:

A) Liikennedataan ja reititykseen liittyviä standardeja (kuten GTFS) ja avoimen lähdekoodin projekteja (kuten OpenTripPlanner ). Myös kaikki kokeelliset ja uudet projektit ovat kiinnostavia. 

B) Vastaavia tai liittyviä projekteja ja hankkeita maailmalta, joihin meidän kannattaa tutustua. (myös tutkimushankkeet)


C) Aiheesta tietäväisiä ihmisiä, joita meidän mahdollisesti kannattaisi haastatella.

D) Mielipiteesi menestystekijöistä tällaisissa avoimen lähdekoodin projekteissa - mikä saisi sinut seuraamaan ja olemaan kiinnostunut tällaisesta hankkeesta ja miksi?

E) Mitkä muut foorumit, sähköpostilistat yms. Suomessa ja maailmalla olisivat relevantteja tälle kyselylle?

Terveisin: Antti Poikola (Open Knowledge Finland - tässä HSL:n alihankkijana esiselvitystä tehden)

----------

